# Was ist das für ein Tier



## joshua98 (30. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Community, 

ich habe vor 3 Wochen einen kleinen ca. 1400 ltr. fassenden Naturteich angelegt, in der Hoffnung vielen kleine Lebewesen eine Unterkunft zu bieten.

Die ersten Bewohner haben sich auch schon eingestellt. 

Nun meine Frage: Was ist das für ein Wurm? Er ist ca 5 cm lang, weiß, ähnlich einer Engerlinglarve, nur dünner.
       

Die Suchfunktion habe ich natürlich schon ausgiebig benutzt und keine Ergebnisse dazu gefunden.

Grüße aus Hannover


Joshi

ps: Bilder vom Teich folgen auch, wenn das wetter wieder schöner wird


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hallo Joshi,

war der Wurm - oder besser die Raupe - denn im Wasser oder am Ufer? Er sieht wirklich aus wie ein Engerling und könnte einfach nur in den Teich gefallen sein.
Da dein Teich ja erst drei Wochen alt ist, wäre es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass sich in dieser kurzen Zeit aus einem - in's Wasser gelegten - Ei, ein schon 5cm großer Wurm erwickeln kann.

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hi Petra,

ein Engerling ist das nicht - die haben vorne mordsmäßige Mandibel (Beißwerkzeuge) und vor allen haben __ Maikäfer auch schon als Larven Beine -  sieht schon eher wie ne Schnakenlarve auf

MfG Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*



joshua98 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Wurm? Er ist ca 5 cm lang, ...


Mann:
DER Schnake, 
die DARAUS schlüpft,
möchte ich nicht im Dunkeln begegnen! :shock


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Mann:
> DER Schnake,
> die DARAUS schlüpft,
> möchte ich nicht im Dunkeln begegnen! :shock



Hi Peter,

sind Schnaken in Austria keine 4-5cm lang. Sind hier gängige Größen von den harmlosen Viechern (Schnaken in Deutschland sind diese großen dünnen Viecher mit den 6 extrem langen Beinen, den großen Flügeln und dem sehr langen Hinterleib die abends gerne so unbeholfen an der Zimmerdecke rumschwirren - bei euch werden glaube ich als Schnake  Stechmücken bezeichnet)

MfG Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hi Frank!





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bei euch werden glaube ich als Schnake  Stechmücken bezeichnet


Nö, ich glaub, 
das ist in Norddeutschland so;
bei uns rufen sie die Stechmücken "Gelsen",
aber die kommen ohnehin auch, wenn man sie nicht ruft. 

Ich geh mal näherungsweise davon aus, 
dass das Imago nur bissi weniger Körpervolumen hat wie die Larve 
und wenn die Tipula maxima eine maximale Größe von fast 40 Millimeter Körperlänge erreicht,
ist das - weil die doch eher ein schlanker Brummer ist - bestenfalls 5% DIESES Eumels, 
den Joshi da aus dem Teich geborgen hat.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das eine Schnake wird:
Aus solchen Riesen-Larven werden Riesenviecher in der Größenordnung von __ Großlibellen oder dicken Käfern!


----------



## Andreas A. (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Moin, moin,
ja das sieht nach Schnake (Tipulidae) aus.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## joshua98 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hallo Community

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten.

@pema : Die Larve/ Wurm fand ich im Uferbereich unter den Steinen, aber unter Wasser.

Ich denke er/sie/es ist mit dem Wasser hinein gekommen, ich hatte mir 3x  25 ltr Kanister Wasser vom benachbarten Teich als "biologische" Starthilfe geholt.

Im Moment ist jede Menge Getier vorhanden, von der Zucklarve über Furchenschwimmerlarve, bis hin zu hunderten von Mückenlarven. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/smile_alt.gif

Mal schauen wie er sich entwickelt. 

Gruss Joshi


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hallo
@ __ Knoblauchkröte
Ich meinte auch nicht mit Engerling, dass es eine Maikäferlarve ist, sondern ganz allgemein gefasst, dass es sich um eine Larve eines größeren Käfers handeln müsste

Schnaken sind bei uns im Westen eben Schnaken...manchmal auch __ Schneider genannt. Keine Stechmücken. Und es wäre ja auch gruselig, wenn Stechmückenlarven 5cm lang und so fett wären:shock

Ich bleibe dabei: es ist kein Wasserinsekt, bzw. kein Insekt, dass seine Entwicklung im Wasser absolviert, sondern die Larve eines Käfers, der den feuchten Uferbereich super findet.
petra

petra


----------



## Kuni99 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hallo,

das ist ganz klar eine Schnakenlarve. Es gibt sowohl Arten mit terrestrischer als auch mit aquatischer Larvenentwicklung.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Also ich kann´s NICHT glauben:
Auch wenn das Foto im Wikipedia auf den ersten Blick zu passen scheint,
passt mir das schon mal von der Größe nicht:
Aus DIESEM dicken 5 cm Brummer soll ein zartes schlankes 4 cm Schnäklein werden?


----------



## StefanBO (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Nun, dass Tiere bei der Umwandlung "schrumpfen", ist doch nichts Ungewöhnliches. Ich erlebe auch gerade live mit, wie aus dicken Kaulquappen grazile __ Frösche werden 

Die Argumentation pro Schnake ist daher nachvollziehbar. Eventuell eine Riesenschnake (Tipula maxima). Lebt zwar normalerweise in feuchter Erde, soll aber auch dem Schlamm am Gewässerrand nicht abgeneigt sein. Die Larvenlänge von ca. 50 mm passt da ja genau laut Wikipedia. Oh, das sieht auch nett aus: Klick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hi Peter,

wie schon geschrieben wurde ist das nicht ungewöhnlich, das Larven einiges größer als das adulte Exemplar sind, ein __ Weinschwärmer ist nach der Metamorphose mit 5cm Länge auch wesentlich kleiner als seine 10cm lange zeigefingerdicke schwarze Raupe (oder Knoblauchkröten, wenn sie das Wasser mit 1,5cm verlassen, waren vorher Quappen von/über 10cm)

Frank


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Also Joshi,

viel Spaß mit deiner Riesenschnake

petra


----------



## Ulli (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hallo zusammen,

da hatte ich auch mal einen Burschen im Garten erwischt, er war etwa so groß und dick wie mein kleiner Finger... Da war ich echt beeindruckt von der Größe.

Ich glaube das war die Raupe des Windenschwärmers??? Zum Glück keine Schnake - schaut Euch den Stachel an 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Liebe Teichfreunde,
ich war ja schon FAST überzeugt
(schließlich kann so eine Metamorphose kosten!),
aber Ulli hat mich an eine Raupe aus im menem Garten erinnert,
gut 10 cm lang und dick wie mein Zeigefinger und ich hab echt dicke Zeigefinger:
Ein bissi googeln hat schnell geklärt, dass es sich um das Wiener Nachtpfauenauge handelt.
Jetzt hat die zwar ordentliche Abmessungen und auch ein beeindruckendes Gewicht,
aber der fertige Schmetterling ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern:
Mit 160 mm Spannweite und recht dickem Körper
(ich hab auch schon ein Imago gesehen)
ein beeindruckender Brummer;
sicher *50%* der Raupe.


----------

